# True 1,000 lumen headlamp with tight spot, who has one ???



## Judsoncandle (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks fella's


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 4, 2012)

Few question first. Price range? Throw? Runtime? Modes? Beampattern? I wish I could read minds too, but alas I can't do that.

If you want lower cost, you could get multiple zoomie lights and hook them up together. That should get to 1000 lumen.

Might want to ask a mod to move this to the headlamp or recommendation forum. Also, try not to post the same thread across multiple different sections, it's usually frowned upon.


----------



## Judsoncandle (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello,
Sorry about the multiples i had not looked around before i posted etc...I'm not sure what i'm looking for i'm a hunter and with the advent of all the LED lights raccoon hunting lights are poping up all over the place and they are high priced so i was curious if i could find an alternative cheaper etc...The ones i'm looking at are around 900 lumens with some different color light options to get them to look etc. I might just buy one of those but was curious what there is out there etc. Thanks for the advice i appreciate it thanks Rick


----------



## reppans (Oct 4, 2012)

I could see a high lumen headlamp for something like mountain biking or Motorsports, but for some reason I just envision blinding one's self, or others, as you look around, or need to focus on closer objects, and task work, in most other applications.


----------



## proffessor (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

Have you looked at these yet?

Manual for LED Headlamp NitEye H120 1710LUM 


Features
 2pcs CREE MC-E 10W 855lum LED
 Lightweight Aluminum cooler to guarantee LED lifetime
 Hybrid Optics MMA Collimator LENS and PC Reflector
 Simple Spot/Flood Beam Switching & Practical Mode Operation
Mode
Description
Operation

Main Cycle 3-Modes
1. 1*20°Collimator LENS: 
1 LED*100% Spot Beam

1Second Short-Touch in cycle
Far-Viewing for Hi-Speed /Downhill

2. 1*20° Reflector: 
1 LED*100% Flood Beam

Wide/Near-Viewing for Tough Terrain/Road

3. 2*Hybrid Optics: 
2 LED*100% S/F 2 Beam

Enhanced Mode
Off
4. To Turn Off the Lamp
2Second Long-Touch

Low Mode
5. Energy-Save Mode 
2 LED*25% S/F 2 Beam
2Second Long-Touch After Turn-off
Reading or Trekking
Low-energy battery
Thermal Management
6. Overheat Protection Mode
2 LED*50% S/F 2 Beam
Auto-Switch
No Movement on Full Power Hi-Temperature

 Auto-Switch Overheat Protection on Temperature Sensor for LED Lifetime
 Adjustable Mount With Friendly Operation
 Compatible Multi-Cells (2/4/8/10Cells) Rechargeable Li-ion Battery Pack for Option
 Smart Battery Pack with Level & Alarm Indicator, Flexible Mounting
 Waterproof IP66
♦ Ideal for off road skiing, roller skiing, also great for rescue, orienteering, caving


Specs
Article No.:
H120-2C/4C/8C/10C
LED Type:
2pcs CREEMCE 855Lum 10W LEDs
Brightness:
Min. 855Lumens, Max. 1710lumens
Modes:
Mode1: Flood-10W, Mode2: Spot-10W, Mode3: S+F-20W
Battery Type:
Battery Run Time:
2/4/8/10Cell 7.4V Li-ion

2C: [10W 855lm ] 1.6hrs, [10W 855lm ] 1.6hrs, [20W 1710lm ] 0.8hrs
4C: [10W 855lm ] 3.2hrs, [10W 855lm ] 3.2hrs, [20W 1710lm ] 1.6hrs

8C: [10W 8550lm ] 6.4hrs, [10W 8550lm ] 6.4hrs, [20W 1710lm ] 3.2hrs
10C: [10W 8550lm ] 8hrs, [10W 8550lm ] 8hrs, [20W 1710lm ] 4hrs 
Charging Time:
2-4hrs
Lamp Weight
180 g (Excl. Batteries)
Recommended Use:
Poli+mil: military train, Army and police, helicopter and fireman
Rescue: mountain rescue, sea rescue, Earthquake rescue-All kinds of geological disaster rescue
Medical: Medical field.​​​​​
Industry: Oil/gas/ship/railway/Mine/Geological exploration/polar explorers
Sports: All kinds of outdoor sports, Caving, Mountaineering and Camping, Fishing
Skiing: Off-road skiing @ 30-60km/hr​​​​​
Cycling: Mountain bikers cycling, motobicycle ​​​​​
Orienteering: Orienteering @ high speed running​​​​​
Riding: Riding horse for horsemanship, Hunting, RV and truck driving
Housing size:
90 x 99 x 40 mm (Width x Height x Thickness)

Button Operation Guidance

Click the white button on the top of the lamp. Mode1: Flood-10W, Mode2: Spot-10W, Mode3: S+F-20W. Keep pressing 2 seconds off.
Low Power Mode: when the lamp is off, keep pressing 2 seconds the lamp will under the low power mode. Short-Clicking the button the lamp will enter the main mode.
Auto-Switch Protection Mode: When the lamp’s temperature increases too high (Overheat protection mode generally happens with no move or low-speed and full power), and the blue LED of button starts flashing, that means, the headlamp works under overheat which could damage the LED’s lifetime, then the lamp automatically switch from off full power mode into half power mode,
* Please do not frequently use the highest power (S+F-20W mode) unless you have a high speed sports to cool the lamp.


Battery Pack Guidance

H120-2C (Battery Article No.#182)
To Click the LEVEL Button to Check 4 Red LEDs Light-up QTY for Gauge
To Click the ALARM Button for Different Flashing ALARM 3 Modes.
After the 4th Clicking, the ALARM Mode turns off.
H120-4C/8C (Battery Article No.#184/188)

To Click the button on the top of battery pack to check the battery power.
Note:
* To store Li-ion battery pack for 3+months,without use, please make sure to charge the battery pack for 3 LEDs Light-up (equal to 70%-75% Gauge).
*Please unplug the power cable connector when the headlamp is not used for 3+months, or you may damage the battery especially when the battery is low.
Please hold the head of the connectors (not cable) to unplug, especially for the H120-2C. 

Charger Guide

When the indicator light turns green, that means, charging is completely finished, please disconnect the battery pack from charger.
Complete Charging Time: 2C: 2hrs, 4C: 4hrs


Great quality...

david


----------



## Jeremy(WI) (Oct 7, 2012)

Judsoncandle said:


> Hello,
> Sorry about the multiples i had not looked around before i posted etc...I'm not sure what i'm looking for i'm a hunter and with the advent of all the LED lights raccoon hunting lights are poping up all over the place and they are high priced so i was curious if i could find an alternative cheaper etc...The ones i'm looking at are around 900 lumens with some different color light options to get them to look etc. I might just buy one of those but was curious what there is out there etc. Thanks for the advice i appreciate it thanks Rick



I suppose you have looked at the bright eyes and the nite lite made heads. Nite lite has a 5100 style head with 7 LEDS(doesn't say what type or how many lumens) that has a stereo plug that will work on any 12 volt + battery. They also have a single LED model that works on their 6 volt batts.

You might not be able to get any animal to look at a 1000 lumen light at close range with a nice spot. I am thinking about using my Fenix TK21 handheld because it lights up the big trees in my yard very well at night and it has 4 brightness setting


----------



## Judsoncandle (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's what i'm looking at and i'm curious where do you guys think they get the parts for these, alot of guys build them and i can't imagine there's a ton of money into them, thanks I guess i can't post the pic but you can see it at huntsmart.com under LED lights


----------



## Jeremy(WI) (Oct 7, 2012)

Judsoncandle said:


> Here's what i'm looking at and i'm curious where do you guys think they get the parts for these, alot of guys build them and i can't imagine there's a ton of money into them, thanks I guess i can't post the pic but you can see it at huntsmart.com under LED lights



I just ordered their led head for batts over 12 volt, I'll give it to my dad and see what he thinks- the whole thing costs less than 3 incandescent bulbs for his light.

What are you currently using for a light?


----------



## Judsoncandle (Oct 8, 2012)

right now i'm just using a maglite, i've had their 21 volt and it was awesome, i just think i can maybe find parts cheaper to build a light i'm guessing these guys are making a ton of cash on these lights maybe not though, i might just have to buy one lol.....Thanks guys


----------



## Jeremy(WI) (Oct 13, 2012)

The nite lite led head for 12v+ batteries isn't very bright at all, not close to that 28V with an incandescent bulb in it. If their other led lights are this bad, I would stick with the older models- the nite lite hot light is brighter than the 7 led head


----------

